# Is this a berried shrimp?



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been noticing one of my shrimp that I think is berried. Sorry the photo is my typical low quality. Can anyone tell if this is a berried female?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...e/chrislewistx/]chrislewistx[/URL], on Flickr 08252012 057 by chrislewistx, on Flickr


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes it is and by the looks of it could be yellow male fertilized them.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

YEP! Congrats!

I remember seeing my first RCS shrimplets on the sponge filters and glass grazing and I was so excited.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the confirmation. I think I got lucky on this one, since they have only been in my tank for 7 days. I guess this one came in berried.

My tank is pretty heavily planted, but I have fish, so I will have to see if the babies make it.

Either way, these shrimp are fascinating to watch.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Time to start handing out cigars, you are about to be a shrimp foster parent.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

rostick555 said:


> Yes it is and by the looks of it could be yellow male fertilized them.


How in the world can you tell that?


----------



## maxwellag (Jun 1, 2012)

rostick555 said:


> Yes it is and by the looks of it could be yellow male fertilized them.


The color of the eggs can vary from yellow to green to orange to pink. There is no way to tell what male fertilized them.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I was wondering about the yellow egg comment too, and looked online to see what was stated elsewhere.

Planet inverts had the following to say. Also, I have to say, the more I read the more interesting these inverts are with all their variation. I have some that are pretty dark red, others that are clear with red stripes, and some that are just clear.

_Per Planetinverts.com - "Females will also have a "saddle" which is the common name for eggs which are still in the ovaries, located behind the head on the top of the bottom. It is called a Saddle due to the close appearance to the saddle you would find on a horse. Most "saddles" are yellow in color, however they can also be green. "Saddles" are a sign of sexual maturity as well as soon to come eggs. The theory on why the saddle is green is based on the fact that the wild Neocardina Heteropoda has a green saddle. It is thought that the green saddle re-emerges due to the wild type genetics._​ _The eggs of the Red Cherry Shrimp are mostly yellow but can be green as well. If the saddle is green then the eggs will be green and vice versa. There is no difference between having yellow eggs or green eggs. One is not better than the other and it is also not a health indicator." _​


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

yes that is... i wish mines where berried =( want to trade? lol j/k


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes it is! Congrats!

Soon your tank will be growing exponentially lol


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

i started setting up a 40gal breeder tank 36x18x16 and will be breeding a display tank.... Neon Yellow neo shrimps and OEBT shrimps cant wait to get them in.... ordered them already ships on monday and get them by wensday excited xD


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

bryanmc1988,

That 40 gallon sounds great. Do you have a journal for that tank? I would love to hear the details of it. I have several shrimp that are berried now. I started off with shrimp in my main tank, but now I have some in my new nano, and one of my plant jars.


----------

